# Notebook :: Grafikkarte kaputt? Treiber? Diskplay?



## EngelchenB (23. März 2006)

Hi,

ich habe ein neues Notebook mit einer X700 Graphikkarte drin. Und schon die ersten Probleme  bei allen OpenGL und D3D Spielen, scheinbar egal welche Direct X Version verwendet wird, habe ich so ein paar pixel bunte streifen ausenrum... Wenn ich das Spiel verlasse, neu starte sind sie wo anderst, oder sehen anderst aus... wenn ich mich im Spiel bewege wabbeln die ein wenig wie mit einem Wasser-effekt rum. Genau das gleiche wenn ich mit ALT + TAB rausgehe und neu rein... also scheinbar immer dann wenn er das D3D neu läd....

Unter Windows habe ich solche Probleme nicht, unter spielen mit Softwarerendering auch nicht.


Ich hab mal im Photoshop schnell was gemacht was wohl ungefähr so aussieht wie das....  Die Muster Bewegen sich aber scheinbar auch nicht nach purem zufall sondern genau mit dem wie man sich im Spiel bewegt / Das Bild ändert


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (23. März 2006)

hab auch ne X700 in meinem Notebook und nach der Reparatur friert meiner komplett ein sobald ich eine Anwendung oder ein Spiel starte das die 3D-Leistung der Karte fordert: Sprich OpenGL oder D3D.

Wie bei dir  Ich schicke meins nächste Woche ein. In 4 Wochen kann ich dir dann sagen, was der Support BEHAUPTET was kaputt ist. 
Ich tippe aber nach unzähligen Treiber- und Softwarekombinationen, dass es ein definitiver Hardwarefehler ist. Dir wird wohl ausser Einschicken oder Umtausch (wenn du ein Acer hast, rate ich dir zu einem Umtausch! ) nicht viel übrig bleiben.


----------

